# anyone own a hk p2000k (compact) 9mm?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

how do u like it ...
pros /cons?
good ccw weapon?


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I've owned a P2000SK .40 LEM, was a very nice gun. easy to conceal to. get it - you won't be sorry.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I own a 9mm SK. Bought as a range/fun gun mostly. Using the right holseter/belt it would make a great CCW I think. Mine's very accurate within the range of it's intended useage and one of THE most comfortable pistols I've held. :smt023


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> I own a 9mm SK. Bought as a range/fun gun mostly. Using the right holseter/belt it would make a great CCW I think. Mine's very accurate within the range of it's intended useage and one of THE most comfortable pistols I've held. :smt023


what type of holster do u have for the p2k?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> what type of holster do u have for the p2k?


 None currently as I don't use that for a carry gun. I am planning to get a holster for it. It'll very likely be something from Mitch Rosen as the majority of my leather is from him. Haven't decided on the model holster yet though. Won't worry bout that for a while since my current carry gun, a SP101, is just fine and I have a P7M8 as an alternative.


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

*9mm P2000sk V3*

I have a P2000sk. At first I really didn't like it because of the cramped (at least with my hand) grip. I tired flat baseplates and they tended to pinch my finger when a shot was fired. I was going to sell it but decided to give it a few more tries and figured out how to grip it. It's now one of my favorites. The grip is a bit longer than that of a Glock 26. I have a Bullman IWB holster that fits it pretty well. I have a FIST IWB on order.


----------

